# Interesting Facts on Linux?



## paragkalra (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi folks....I wanted to know some interesting facts about Linux.....Actually I am presenting a paper on Linux in which I want to add these facts....I want to know  practical facts...like places, companies and sites where Linux is being used....also the applications in which linux is being used...For example I will like to share one amazing fact...I don't know whether it is true or not but I have heard it a lot....I have heard that NASA uses DEBIAN Linux and they have not rebooted their servers from past many years coz of its security and stability...Please share facts like these


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 29, 2007)

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux

And more:

*www.theregister.co.uk/2004/10/22/linux_v_windows_security/

*www.linux-france.org/article/brent/LinuxFacts.pdf

*www.microsoft.com/windowsserver/facts/default.mspx

*ibm-cua.org.uk/Past Briefings/Briefing12oct04.htm

*www.eweek.com/article2/0,1759,1782587,00.asp

*www.linux-watch.com/news/NS9173276172.html

*getthefacts.nu/

*www.theregister.co.uk/2004/10/22/linux_v_windows_security/

*www.internetnews.com/dev-news/article.php/3414651


----------



## Sykora (Jul 29, 2007)

If you're smart enough to consider giving a presentation on linux, you definitely be smart enough to search for everything you need. All of those links, and much more, come within the first 2-3 pages of any google search on linux.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 29, 2007)

one -Linux is NOT UNIX,but UNIX-like  and UNIX file permission system and FS hierarchy which is very different.get some insights on these-if for a presentation.hence virus/worms cant damage etc etc


----------



## tgpraveen (Aug 2, 2007)

google is a company which uses linux.

it mainly uses a derivative of ubuntu known as goobuntu which they have themselves created based on their needs.

i also heard somewhere that they use insane amounts of RAM on their computers running linux like 3GB etc. dont know why

search wikipedia for more info on goobuntu.

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goobuntu


----------



## gxsaurav (Aug 2, 2007)

tgpraveen said:
			
		

> it mainly uses a derivative of ubuntu known as gubuntu which they have themselves created based on their needs.
> 
> i also heard somewhere that they use insane amounts of RAM on their computers running linux like 3GB etc. dont know why



Did they contacted you u tell u this?Source please



> search wikipedia for more info on gubuntu.



*en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Special:Search&search=gubuntu

No result found


----------



## tgpraveen (Aug 2, 2007)

sorry it is goobuntu NOT gubuntu

wikipedia link

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goobuntu


it was also rumoured that google will release this as competition to windows.


----------

